# The Best Thanksgiving Ever - by FANed_Fox - (BBW (mult),Eating Fantasy,Romance, ~SWG)



## Britt Reid (Nov 24, 2011)

_BBW (mult), Eating Fantasy, Romance, ~MWG_ - two famiies sort out their feeings on size

*The Best Thanksgiving Ever!
by FANed_Fox​*
Amanda was headed home finally! It seemed this semester was the longest she had ever spent at college! The week dragged on. She knew her attitude did not help any. She had broken up with her boyfriend of several months just before she left to return to college for her first semester of her senior year.

Missing being with Jim, her ex, and not going out much without a significant other, Amanda fell into some bad habits. She got bored easily, which usually led to some form of indulgence. She started to drink more, but she realized that drinking could really lead to serious problems. That plus a couple of nasty hangovers cured her of that bad habit.

She started to eat more in the cafeteria and bought more "munchies" for her dorm room. This new habit soon manifested on her belly and bottom.

Amanda had weighed around 110 lbs. since her senior year in high school, she occasionally worked out, but not regularly. She had fairly decent eating habits up until this semester.

Amanda was getting dressed one morning in late November. She pulled on her bikini panties noticing how tight they felt. 

"I must have shrunk these in that really hot dryer." she thought. She pulled on her bra, that too was a little tight, causing a roll of fat under her arms. "Darn..there's this too!" 

Amanda looked in the mirror. She really had not been paying much attention to her figure through the semester and was startled to see a much plumper Amanda staring back at her.

She noticed her belly now bulged over the waist band of her panty. She absently patted her belly causing it to jiggle. She ran her hands over her now rounder bottom feeling the leg opening of her bikini cutting into her creating rolls of fat.

She went into her bathroom and stepped on the scale, it soared to 126 lbs. Amanda almost screamed, "Oh my god I have gained over 15 lbs! Mom is going to have a fit when she sees how fat I am!"

She almost started to cry, then realized "What am I crying about! It's my body, if Mom has a problem with my weight, than tough!"

Amanda pulled on a pair of jeans, dancing to pull them up over her plumper thighs. She grabbed a t-shirt and pulled in on over her head and smoothed it over her belly. The snap on the jeans was digging into her belly.

She went down to the cafeteria, thinking just fruit and a cup of coffee, but the smells of bacon, sausage, omelets, pancakes and French toast were too much, and she filled a tray with rich breakfast treats.

When she got up to leave for class, she had to un-snap her jeans; she was so full it was painful to leave them snapped. Fortunately, her t-shirt was just barely long enough to cover the snap, so hopefully no one would notice it was un-done.

She went off to class now self-conscious of her increasing weight and her jeans un-done.

The next few days were hard on Amanda. She felt very self conscious of her increased weight, she alternately wanted to diet or binge.

Meanwhile back at home, Caroline, Amanda's mom was also having some weighty issues!

Caroline was having a hard time adjusting to being an empty nester. She and her husband, Amanda's dad, George got along well, but were not very intimate anymore. This bothered Caroline, she loved the intimacy and missed the sex too.

George loved her, but she had dieted since Amanda was a teenager and he missed the plump "mom" figure that Caroline used to be(and Amanda was becoming). His wife's new figure just did not "do it" for him.

Caroline started to have some joint issues from working out too much and running. She had to cut way back on exercise, George saw his opening to get Caroline to gain weight again.

Caroline issues began right after Amanda left for college. George got her to go out to eat more often, he also insisted the couple have a drink or beer before dinner. He did more cooking too, adding richer and richer meals with calorie dense steaks and roasts, fried chicken and mashed potatoes.

By late October, Caroline had gained nearly thirty pounds. Being a stay at home spouse, she really did not notice how fat she was getting. She wanted to wear an old favorite dress to go out to dinner with George, she tried to put in on and it was obscenely too small.

"Caroline, are you ready to go dear?" called George. 

"Oh I can't go out, I can not believe how much weight I have gained, my favorite dress does not even come close to fitting me!" wailed Caroline.

George went upstairs, he entered their bedroom and was greeted by an FA's dream. Caroline was standing in front of the mirror dressed only in tight, white brief panties straining to contain her bulging belly, her bra was creating a nice roll of fat under her arms and her thighs and bottom were round and soft.

Caroline had tears in her eyes. 

"George, look at how fat I am. Oh my God I can't believe how much weight I have gained this fall! Nothing fits, I am such a fat cow!" she wailed.

George walked up behind Caroline and wrapped his arms around her round, soft waist and kneaded her belly. He whispered, "Caroline you look so hot to me right now! I can hardly stand it!" 

It weasn't just words. Caroline could feel George too!

"George, do you mean you like me overweight and fat? I dieted to keep my figure so I would be slim like the girls," replied Caroline.

"You are so hot, I loved it when you were pregnant with a big round belly. The weight you gained with the pregnancies made you look even hotter to me!"

George gently pushed Caroline onto their bed and they had the best love making of their marriage.

It was still pretty early, Caroline rolled onto her side, letting her belly sag onto the bed. In a throaty voice she said to George, "Take me out to eat, I want to get stuffed tonight!"

George needed no further encouragement. Caroline pulled on sweats and a t-shirt and George got some jeans on. They raced to the car and drove to one of the buffets in town. 

Caroline went nuts with food and eating, she piled plate after plate onto her tray and then sent George back for more. She cleaned four platefuls, ate three slices of pie, two chocolates sundaes, and then a handful of cookies.

George had to help her up from her chair she was so engorged. She half staggered, half waddled out to the car. Her belly was lifting up the t-shirt and pushing down the waist band of the sweats, much to Georges delight!

The next morning a bloated and lethargic Caroline rolled over, feeling her round soft belly. "George, you awake dear?" 

"Yes honey I am awake, what is it?" 

"I had the best time last night! Oh My God, I could do that every night of the rest of my life!" Caroline cried.

"That is fine with me dearest." Chuckled George.

"George, I would be huge if I ate like that every night!" giggled Caroline. 

"So?" replied George. 

Caroline's new lifestyle took hold, she got lazier and lazier as she gained more weight. She and George loved every ounce too.

When Amanda called to give them her itinerary for her flight home, she decided she had better tell her Mom that she was gaining weight.

"Mom, hi its me, Amanda, How are you?" 

Caroline had to stifle a burp, "urp fine dearest how are you?" 

"I am good too Mom, I come in at ten thirty on UAL flight number 39. Will dad meet me at the airport?" said Amanda.

"Yes he will dear. How have you been, getting enough to eat and plenty of sleep dear?" asked Caroline.

"Well Mom, maybe a little too much to eat, I have gained fifteen pounds this semester, I am sorry, I will diet it off though, don't worry," replied Amanda.

"I just can't seem to control my appetite since I broke up with Jim." she continued.

"Amanda dearest, don't worry about your weight honey, I am sure you look great. I really think you girls were too skinny anyway. So you just enjoy yourself on the way home. I am planning a great thanksgiving dinner for the three of us. Your sisters and their families won't be joining us this year." assured Caroline.

"Mom, are you sure, you have always worried about our figures and especially yours?" asked a befuddled Amanda.

"Amanda dearest, I have a confession to make. I was having trouble with my joints early this fall, so I cut way back on my exercising. I started to gain weight, but you dad assured me that he really liked me, heavier. He missed my pregnancy and post partum weight gains, so I have not lost any weight, and I have been overeating too, with Dad's encouragement, I have gained even more weight. Dear, I am getting FAT." 

Amanda ran her hand over her own plump belly, now sagging over her three sizes too small jeans. The sense of relief she felt, that her Mom was not upset with her for gaining weight, was a huge weight lifted off of her.

She giggled, "Mom, I can't wait to see you. I am now really looking forward to Thanksgiving!"

The next morning George picked up Amanda at the airport. 

"Hi, Amanda, it is great to see you honey, you look great!" exclaimed George.

"Thanks Daddy, it is great to see you too! I can't wait to get home and see Mom. I was so surprised when she told me she was actually getting fat! I could not believe it!" replied Amanda.

"She really looks awesome to me, dear, I think she had never been happier either, you will see!" he replied.

On the way home Amanda told her Dad about her semester, grades and her new eating habits. George re-assured his daughter, that she looked good and not to worry about her figure.

They pulled into the driveway and got out. George said, "Amanda, I will take your things up to your room, why don't you go right into the kitchen and see Mom, she is very anxious to see you!"

Amanda went inside, self consciously rubbing her tummy bulge sagging over the waist band of her jeans. She could feel her love handles jiggle as she walked inside.

She went into the kitchen, "Mom I'm home!" 

Amanda stopped dead in her tracks! Caroline was standing at the stove, stirring a sauce pan. She looked pregnant her belly stuck out so far. She was barely dressed in tight panties and a t-shirt, both straining to contain her new girth. 

"Wow Mom! You weren't kidding when you told me you were getting FAT!" gasped Amanda.

Caroline giggled and patted her now thirty-eight inch belly, causing it to jiggle, she blushed, "Amanda dear I tried to warn you, dear!"

Amanda and Caroline hugged. Amanda was amazed at how soft and round her Mom was now. She felt a tingle of arousal as she felt her Mom's belly press into her.

"Oh honey I am sorry I don't have much on. I got so hot working in here, I took off my stretch pants when Dad left to get you! Let me get back into them, I shouldn't be downstairs in just my panties!" 

"Mom, I don't mind and I doubt Dad does either. How do you feel, Mom?" asked Amanda. trying not to stare at her Mom's round pot belly.

"Amanda, dear, I feel fantastic, awesome, sexy, beautiful and loved! I love my body, the eating has been beyond my wildest dreams. Your Dad has been so loving and tender, I know I made the right decision by letting my self go and getting fat! I have never, ever been happier, with the exception of when I was big and pregnant!" Caroline laughed.

"Mom, I have never seen you so happy! I have to admit, you look amazing to me, you just glow! I can not stop staring at your awesome tummy!" giggled Amanda.

"Amanda, pull up you t-shirt and let look at your little tummy, dearest," giggled Caroline.

Amanda blushed, lifting up her t-shirt. Her belly bulged over the waist band of her tight jeans, causing a nice three inch roll of belly fat to sag over the front. Her love handles bulged around her sides and back, and deep panty lines showed through the seat of her jeans.

"I am afraid I ate way too much at school, Mom." Said Amanda, as she patted her bulging tummy. "I think I weigh one thirty now."

"Nonsense honey, you still look so skinny to me! You just need some looser clothes. Let's have a nice, big lunch and then you can help with the cooking." cooed Caroline.

Caroline paused, then continued, "go up to your room and change out of your traveling clothes. It is so warm in the house, you don't need all those clothes on." 

"What should I wear Mom, I don't have a lot that still fits." Replied Amanda. "I don't want to run around the house in my panties!"

"Dear why don't you get out one of your bikini bathing suit briefs, any one of those should provide some modesty for you dear." Answered Caroline.

"Okay Mom are you sure Dad won't mind us being half dressed today?" she asked.

"He'll be fine dear don't you worry about Dad." 

Amanda thought, _"Oh my God, Mom is so fat! I can not believe how much weight she has gained, it has to be nearly fifty pounds. But she is so happy I have never seen her this relaxed and content. Well if she wants me to wear a bikini, than that's what I will wear, God I am starving too!"_

Amanda changed into a tight, black, nylon bikini bathing suit and pulled a tight t-shirt over herself. She looked in the mirror and was startled by her reflection, she looked really sexy! That same tingle she got when she hugged her mom came back. She ran her hands over her plump body and thought, "Darn I am so hungry right now, I could eat a whole turkey myself!"

She padded downstairs feeling her body jiggle in the tight clothes, getting a little turned on again.

Caroline had fixed a huge lunch for herself and her new protégé, though Amanda did not know what her Mom had planned for her figure yet!

The girls stuffed themselves, Amanda had three "PB&J" sandwiches thick with peanut butter and jelly. Caroline ate a whole box of macaroni and cheese herself and five hotdogs, plus a bag of chips each and a liter of regular Coke. Caroline teased Amanda into eating a huge ice cream sundae too.

Now both of them bloated with rich food, started working on the holiday recipes for tomorrow's feast. Amanda made the rich stuffing, soaked in butter with sausages and water chestnuts. Caroline worked on the pies. She had decided this year only the most fattening pies; rich, heavy pecan pie, pumpkin pie, a cherry and apple pie and a Boston cream pie.

Finally all the preparations were made for the Thanksgiving dinner.

Both Amanda and Caroline were now so turned on by all the cooking, dressed as they were, they bumped into each other several times, they both pushed the plump bellies up against and sometimes onto the counters while they cooked.

They decided to fix spaghetti and meat sauce for supper with garlic bread smothered with butter and cheese.

Amanda and Caroline's appetites kicked into overdrive! They pounded down the rich spaghetti sauce and pasta, ate all of the garlic bread. George just watched in glee as his wife gorged herself with rich food. Amanda could not control herself, the more she watched her Mom stuff herself the more she wanted eat.

After forty-five minutes and eating bliss, Amanda was had nearly distended her stomach, she was having a hard time breathing she was so stuffed. Caroline wanted to keep eating with desert, but Amanda looked like she might pass out.

George and Caroline helped their engorged daughter up to her room. Caroline helped her undress and clean up. She found a nighty for Amanda to wear, too small of course! She kissed her bloated daughter good night, she could not resist gazing at her handy work as Amanda's belly rose and fell with each labored breath.

Caroline cleaned the kitchen up and got everything ready for the holiday feast. She was about to lay into the cheese cake she had set out for desert, but George came in and started to fondle her belly and bottom, getting her even more turned on than even eating! 

Around three in the morning Caroline woke up hungry! She and George had had a wonderful love making session, he was now asleep. Caroline wanted that cheese cake and her daughter's help in eating it too!

Got up out of bed, marveling at the feeling of the extra pounds she now carried and crept into Amanda's room. Caroline had on a short, tight nighty. She tapped Amanda's belly, giggling, "Amanda dearest, it's Mom, wake up honey." 

"URP, Mom, what's going on, what time is it?' mumbled a sleepy Amanda.

"It's three in the morning dear, get up I want to go down and eat the cheesecake you were too full to help me eat earlier." Whispered Caroline.

Amanda opened her eyes, all she could see was her Mom's huge round belly, now shinny in the tight panties and moonlight. The turned on feeling came right back and with it, an appetite!

Amanda giggled as she sat up in bed feeling her bloated belly on her thighs, "I feel like a naughty little girl doing this!"

Amanda and Caroline tip toed down stairs, both of their bodies jiggling in the moonlight and laid into the cheese cake with gusto. They each had four huge slices covered with chocolate and caramel sauces.

Sated for now, they put their dirty dishes in the sink and padded back upstairs, not jiggling quite as much with full, taught bellies! It was nearly four o'clock in the morning. Caroline gently kissed Amanda on the cheek and gave her bloated belly an affectionate poke. "See you in the morning dear, sleep tight." 

"Thanks Mom, good night too!" whispered Amanda.

Both them fell back asleep with visions of what tomorrow's feast will do their bulging bellies!

Around nine AM Caroline came into Amanda's room, "Time to get up sleepy head!" 

Amanda looked up, Caroline had on her standard "uniform", tight panty briefs and a t-shirt. Her belly looked even bigger this morning.

"URP, oh excuse me, Yes Mom, what time is it?" asked Amanda. 

"Nearly nine o'clock honey. Why don't you take a nice shower and get dressed in something "comfortable," said Caroline. She ran her hand over her belly filled panties to emphasize the meaning of "comfortable" to Amanda.

"Yes Mom," giggled Amanda, thinking "_We must be going to eat all day, if she wants us to wear our panties and t-shirts."_

Amanda was shocked by her reflection in her mirror. Her belly was noticeably bulging out, now nearly past her plumper, but still pert boobs. She patted her belly, causing it to jiggle. 

She thought, "I think I like this getting fat thing of Mom's. It's fun!"

After she showered and pulling on another bikini brief and a clean t-shirt, Amanda padded downstairs, tantalized by the amazing smells emanating from the kitchen.

Caroline cooed, "Oh sit down dear, you look so cute this morning, how about some waffles, pancakes, sausage, bacon and a nice big glass of orange juice!"

Amanda dutifully planted her plump bottom in a chair and replied, "Oh please Mom, I am starving this morning!"

Caroline brought over a plate piled with rich breakfast treats. "Now Amanda, eat up dear, you need to stretch out your stomach for this afternoon's dinner, dear!"

Amanda laid into the amazing breakfast foods, as Caroline gleefully watched her daughter and protégé gorge herself. Forty minutes later, an engorged, bloated and sated Amanda sat back in her chair, her belly now bulging out onto her thighs and up against her boobs.

Amanda patted her taught belly, "Oh Mom that was awesome. I am so stuffed, but it feels so good, I love being so stuffed and full!"

Caroline came over to the table and cleared away the dirty dishes and kissed her daughter. "Honey, lie down for a while and digest, I want your stomach stretched out and nearly empty for dinner this afternoon." 

Amanda struggled up and half waddled/staggered into the den and lowered herself into a chair and watched the Thanksgiving day parade in New York. She thought to herself, "I feel as bloated as those huge balloons!"

Soon the house was filled with the awesome smells of all the special dishes cooking. Amanda and Caroline struggled not to start eating until dinner time!

At two o'clock, Caroline called her adorable daughter and loving husband in to the dining room. George had on khakis and a golf shirt. Amanda and Caroline, though still wearing only tight panties did have extra long t-shirts on for some modestly and above all comfort.

The family said grace and then it began! The flow of food into Caroline and Amanda was amazing. George was in awe watching the girls compete trying to out eat each other.

He lost track of how many helpings they each had, it seemed like a dozen! Both of them had food stains on their t-shirts and around their mouths. Their bellies were getting larger and rounder with each bite they took.

At three thirty, both Amanda and Caroline were glassy eyed, bloated, engorged, distended, full, stuffed, packed and never happier and turned on!

George had to clear off the table for pies as neither Amanda nor Caroline could move, much less get up from the table.

George brought in the pies and served them a slice of each pie! To his amazement, they ate all he served them.

He again cleared put away leftovers, loaded and started the dishwasher. All Amanda and Caroline could do was sit at the table messaging them taught, bulging bellies.

George got Amanda up and took her upstairs to the bathroom and then into bed. He got Caroline up, she giggled as George fondled and played with her huge orb of a belly. She got cleaned up and they went to bed for the only exercise that Caroline now got.

Caroline again woke up around three o'clock in the morning. Her stretched out belly was now demanding to be filled up again! She waddled down to Amanda's room dressed in tight panties and a tight camesol and poked Amanda's belly, and giggled, "Amanda, dearest its Mom, I am starving, will come eat with me?"

Amanda opened her eyes, seeing a now familiar sight of her Mom's belly virtually in her face, she reached up and patted her Mom's belly, "Yes Mom I would love to eat with you, let's go!"

The two ballooning women waddled downstairs, both feeling the bellies sway back and forth on the stairs and everything else jiggling.

In the kitchen they laid into the leftovers with abandon eating virtually everything in sight, they totally lost control, turned on with their raging appetites .

George rolled over at around five thirty and noticed that Caroline was not in bed and the bed was cold. He chuckled, to himself, "I bet she and Amanda went to binge in the kitchen!"

He went downstairs, the kitchen light was on, he went in and was greeted by an FA's wildest fantasy. Both Amanda and Caroline were sitting on the floor, their legs spread out and their engorged, massive bellies were just about touching the floor!

Caroline woke up and patted her belly, she giggled, "Good Morning dear, look what I did last night!" 

George leaned down to kiss her, tasting remnants of last nights indulgences. 

"Can you get up dear?" he asked, smiling.

Caroline patted her belly again causing it to jiggle. "I think so, but you are going to have to help me, though!"

It took a few minutes and get Caroline up, she could barely stand. George decided that she should go in the den and lie on the couch, there was no way she would be able to get upstairs again this morning.

He gently woke Amanda. 

"Good Morning dear how do you feel?" he asked gently. 

Amanda giggled, "Oh daddy I have been such a naughty girl! I have eaten so much food, but it feels so good!"

"Can you get up, honey?" he asked. Amanda struggled to her knees, her belly sagging down on her thighs. George helped her to her feet and then they waddled into the den and he lowered his bloated daughter into a recliner chair.

He cleaned up the mess in the kitchen and started to fix a huge batches of pancakes, waffles, French Toast, then started frying up bacon and sausages for his girls.

Amanda and Caroline had digested enough of their gorge to move again. They waddled into the kitchen and George laid plates in front them over flowing rich the breakfast foods.

The girls stuffed themselves again, much to their and George's delight!

While George cleared the debris off of the table, Caroline and Amanda sat back in their chairs caressing their engorged bellies. 

"Mom, my panties are so tight, they are cutting into my bottom cheeks and thighs, its pretty uncomfortable, can we go shopping for some new lingerie for me, please?" asked Amanda.

Caroline looker over at her daughter and protégé, "Certainly dearest, you have been such a good girl eating with me, we need to get new lingerie to show off your lovely new figure, too! Besides, its Friday after Thanksgiving when all the stores have sales."

After showers, Caroline found some sweat pants that were way to small for her, but would fit Amanda. Caroline also noticed as she was dressing that she too needed some new clothes as she struggled to pull up her stretch pants over her expanding thighs and bottom, not to mention her amazing belly.

They got the car out and headed for the mall. On the way, Caroline asked about Jim and if Amanda knew why he broke up with her.

Amanda almost started crying, "I don't know Mom, we seemed to get less and less intimate. Jim said I did not "do it" for him anymore. I worked hard to keep my figure and stay slim, but it did not do any good."

Caroline thought to herself, _"I bet that Jim is just like my George, a chubby chaser or maybe even an FA. It would make sense given how big his mother is, I know she never really cared for Amanda."_

"Mom you still there?' asked Amanda. "Oh sorry dearest, just lost in my thoughts." Caroline replied.

The girls went to JC Penny's for some new bikini's, panties, bras, stretch pants, t-shirts and blouses for Amanda. She certainly had gained more weight, and was now a size fourteen, up from a size five.

They had to go down the "Ample Duds" store now for Caroline. She had a belly that was over forty inches around and her bottom and thighs were over fifty inches.

The shopping created an appetite and the girls gleefully headed to the food court.

On the way they ran into Katy, one of Jim's best friend's girlfriend. She and Amanda had always gotten along when they hung out together.

"Amanda, it is so good to see you, I have missed you!" Katie nearly shrieked. She was staring at Amanda's round belly bulging nearly out of the tight t-shirt and sweat pants. 

"Hi, Caroline, how are you?" she asked, being polite and addressing Amanda's mother by her first name as a friend. 

"Fine, dear, how are you?" replied Caroline. Caroline always thought that Katy was way to skinny, she was Amanda's height, but was ten pounds lighter than Amanda before Amanda's epiphany. 

"Katy it is good to see you too, How is Doug?" asked Amanda.

"Oh he is fine, In fact I am meeting him here in a few minutes, so I have to run, but it is nice to see you again!" replied Katy looking over her shoulder.

Katy was thinking, _"Oh my God, Amanda has gotten so fat! Wait until I tell Doug, he will not believe she gained so much weight."_

Katy hooked up with Doug. He was a control freak and treated Katy more like a possession than a potential spouse or partner. He insisted that Katy not gain any weight and stay skinny. Katy starved herself and had had bouts of bulimia and anorexia in the past. But she thought that he was basically right and went along with his will for her life. 

She told him about Amanda getting fat and Doug wanted to see how fat she was for himself. He had been jealous of Jim when he and Amanda were together, because Doug had always thought Amanda was really hot. He wanted to see how much she had let herself go.

Katy said they were eating in the food court. The couple walked over and Katy spotted them and was about to say something when Doug hushed her.

"Quiet! I want to get a cell picture of Amanda to send Jim to show him how fat she has gotten, God she must have gained ton, she looks pregnant, her belly is so fat and her ass has to be over a foot and a half across." stated Doug.


----------



## Britt Reid (Nov 24, 2011)

Amanda and Caroline were standing in line to get another order of fries. Amanda wasn't yet wearing her new larger clothes. Her sweat pants were too tight and she was wearing a pair of old bikini panties showing some awesome panty lines. In addition to that her belly was showing over the waist band of the sweats and the t-shirt ridden up.

Doug snapped a couple of pictures of Amanda and then typed a text to Jim; "Hey look how fat and sloppy your ex is! You are so lucky you dumped, her before she got fat!"

Jim opened the picture and text message from Doug. Rather than laughing he was in awe of Amanda's weight gain! Caroline's hunch had been correct, Jim was indeed an FA. His mom weighed nearly three hundred pounds and was only five four. Jim now wanted to see Amanda for himself in the worst way.

Jim hit the button for Doug's cell. 

"Hey Doug, where did you see Amanda?" he asked trying to be casual. 

Doug snickered, "She and her huge mom were waddling around the mall, in the food court of course, stuffing themselves buddy!" 

"Oh thanks, Doug, I was just curious." Jim replied.

"Jim, they are still there grazing, if you want to see how big she is for yourself. Katy thinks she has gained at least thirty pounds and her mom way over fifty!" chuckled Doug. 

"Yeah, hey thanks, Doug, I just might check her out." Said Jim.

Jim drove to the mall as fast as he could, the thought of Amanda, now fat, was almost to much for him! He parked and nearly sprinted into the mall, using the entrance closest to the food court.

He went in and started looking for Amanda and her mom. Then he spotted them, just before Amanda saw him.

Jim thought, "Oh wow, she is so hot! Her belly is amazing and she is nearly bursting out of those sweats. Man, her mom has gained a ton too, she is really fat now!"

Amanda looked up and saw Jim. 

"Oh mom, there is Jim! Darn, I did not want to run into him today." groused Amanda. 

Caroline looked and saw him, and she recognized the look in Jim's eyes, the same look she had been getting from George. 

She thought "_I was right! Jim is an FA!"_

"Dear you look wonderful, don't be embarrassed." Caroline assured her daughter. 

"Mom, I'm not embarrassed about my weight, but I would rather not be bursting out of my clothes!" she giggled nervously.

Jim came over and Amanda tried to get up, but her bottom cheek caught in the back of the chair sending her back into the seat with a thud. Jim thought, "Oh my word she is even hotter than I dared hope, she looks awesome!"

Amanda blushed and finally extricated her rounder body from the table/swivel chair combination and stood up. She tugged at her t-shirt riding up on her belly, now full again with fast food court food.

She smiled, "Hi Jim it is good to see you! How are your Mom and Dad?" 

"Hey it is great to see you too, Amanda, you look great! and hi Caroline how are you?" asked Jim, politely acknowledging Amanda's mother. Then he answered Amanda's question, "My parents are doing well thank you."

"Jim sit with us for a few minutes, Amanda and I are just about to head home," coaxed Caroline.

"Thank you I'd love too. I hope I am not holding you up," replied a smiling and staring Jim. He could not keep his eyes off of Amanda's belly and bottom.

Amanda squeezed herself back onto the swivel chair. She giggled, "These are smaller than I remember!" 

Jim thought he might faint he was getting turned on looking at Amanda's roll of belly fat sagging over the waist of the sweat pants.

The three chatted for a few minutes when Caroline piped up, "Jim why don't you come over for dinner tonight."

Jim glanced at Amanda, she smiled and blushed. "Yes I would love to Caroline, what time?"

"How about six o'clock, dear, Amanda and I like to eat early," replied Caroline, smiling at her protégé.

Jim helped them out of the tight swivel chairs, much to his delight watching Amanda and Caroline pull their thighs and bottoms out of the tight confines of the evil food court tables.

On the way home, Amanda asked, "Mom why did you invite Jim over, I have not been out with him since he broke up with me?" 

"Amanda, he could not take his eyes off of you, didn't you notice, he is infatuated with your nice new body!"

"Mom guys don't like fat chicks, he was checking to see how fat I have gotten, that's all." pleaded Amanda. 

"Duh, Amanda, what about your Dad, he adores my new figure and continues to encourage me to gain even more weight, I think he would force feed me if I would let him!" Said Caroline, patting her belly.

"Mom do you really think Jim is attracted to me, now that I've gained all this weight?" 

"Yes dear, I am sure of it. I was surprised that Jim dated you when you were so skinny. A boy with a mother as large as his Mom, has to be an FA, no two ways about it." said Caroline.

"Mom, what's an FA?" asked Amanda. 

"A fat admirer, dear or what we used to call a "chubby chaser". Answered Caroline.

"Mom that would be awesome if you are right, I have really missed Jim, which is part of the reason I gained weight at school. I would love to be with him again and I would not have to worry about my weight either!"

Amanda thought, _"It would be so awesome to get back together with Jim and if he likes me fat, I could keep eating like this and never have to worry about getting too fat!"_

They drove home and told George that Jim was coming over for dinner, he was pleased too. He had always liked Jim and his family. At one time, before msarryig Caroline, he had had a bit of a crush on Jim's Mom, who was then heavier but not as big as now..

Jim arrived a six sharp, neatly dressed in jeans and a sweater. Amanda had been primping all afternoon, choosing just the right lingerie, stretch pants just a little too tight, and a sweater that barely covered her belly and rode up giving a tantalizing view of her soft, round belly fat.

After a glass of wine they sat down to dinner, Jim and George on one side of the table and Caroline and Amanda opposite them. George whispered to Jim, "This way we get to watch them eat, it is great!"

Jim looked at him quizzically - how much did George realize what he was hoping?

Amanda had intended to eat only modestly this evening, but her stomach, stretched out by the previous two days of gorging and her nerves at being around Jim again, could not help itself.

She virtually ate everything in sight! The food, plate after plate of pasta and rich sauces flowed into Amanda's waiting mouth. She had three huge platefuls, four glasses of wine and nearly a third of the garlic bread.

Her belly was bulging, round and taught, pressing against the tight material of her sweater which was riding up toward her boobs. Jim could not keep his eyes off of Amanda's glorious, awesome belly, he tried not to stare, but could not help it.

When an engorged Caroline announced that is was time for desert and asked everyone if they wanted cheese cake and sauces, Amanda was the first to pipe up, "Oh please Mom, a nice big slice too!"

Amanda pounded down two slices of cheese cake and would have had more if Jim had not received a piece. George usually let Caroline and Amanda eat all they wanted.

Jim helped an engorged, bloated, sated and turned on Amanda out of her chair and into the den. They sat down on the leather couch. Jim watched, transfixed as Amanda rubbed her engorged abdomen. She took his hand an laid it on her belly and giggled, "Would give me a tummy rub, I am so full it nearly hurts!"

Jim was only too happy to oblige, he gently rubbed Amanda's bloated belly, gradually feeling it soften under his hands. He was so turned on and happy, he could not think of anything, short of making love to Amanda, that could make this evening any better, until Caroline walked into the room.

"Amanda, why don't you change into a bikini dear and I will get Jim one of George's swim suits and you too can get in the hot tub, doesn't that sound good, it will sooth your tummy too dear!" suggested Caroline.

Amanda giggled, "Oh that's a great idea, Mom. Will you get the bathing suit for Jim while I change." 

"Certainly dear," replied Caroline.

Jim was thinking, "Oh my God, I am going to see Amanda in a bikini all soft and fat, with her belly bulging out, this is going to be awesome!" 

It was!

Jim changed and waiting for Amanda to come downstairs. George walked by and winked at him.

When Amanda came back out on the patio, Jim thought he might faint, she looked so fantastic. The bikini was a tight, black nylon low cut panty, letting Amanda's belly balloon over the "waist" band, the French cut leg opening only accentuated how round and soft her bottom had become, love handles, three inches thick, jiggled over the top of the panty all the way around Amanda's plump waist.

They sat in the hot tub until they were starting to look like prunes. Jim changed back into his jeans and sweater, Amanda staying in her bikini, giving Jim a final look before they kissed hard and long at the door.

Jim asked, "Amanda, I want you to come over to dinner at our house tomorrow night, I want my Mom to see you again." 

Amanda giggled, "So you can show me off, all nice and fat now!" 

Jim blushed, he knew that was exactly what he wanted to do. His Mom did not like Amanda when she was skinny, but now he knew she would adore her, especially seeing Amanda's new attitude toward eating! 

"Yes of course I will come, Jim and I will bring my appetite too!" she giggled patting her round belly causing it to jiggle.

Amanda and Caroline puttered around the house in panties and t-shirts finishing up cleaning and putting things away from Thanksgiving and getting ready for Christmas. 

Caroline asked late in the afternoon before Amanda was going to get ready to have dinner at Jim's house, "What are you going to wear dear?"

"I was going to ask you Mom, what do you think I should wear, stretch pants and a tight shirt like last night?" 

"No dear, I think you should be just a little more formal with his Mom. You will like her and I am sure she will like you, especially with your new figure. Her first name is Susan, too." replied Caroline.

"You mean she will like me nice and fat!" giggled Amanda patting her round belly.

"You are right dear, Susan is very, very heavy, she weighs nearly three hundred pounds and she is the same height as me! She has made no secret that she thinks its fine for women to be obese. Both of Jim's brothers married heavy girls too," replied Caroline.

They went upstairs, while Amanda showered playing with her round belly, Caroline found a nice dress that would fit, but also hugged Amanda's body showing off her new pounds and plump new curves.

Jim arrived at six to pick up Amanda. She looked awesome in the tight dress clinging to her plump figure showing panty lines accentuating how much weight she has gained.

Jim gushed, "Amanda, you look great! That dress is fantastic!" 

Amanda giggled, "That's because it shows off my fat belly and bubble bottom!"

Jim just blushed, "My Mom is going to adore you, Amanda." 

Amanda just thought to herself, "I will make sure she does!"

They both were right. Susan met them at the door. Amanda was awed by how fat she was. She had the biggest, most amazing belly Amanda had ever seen. Amanda sank into her as she hugged her in the foyer.

As they walked to the table for dinner, Amanda commented to Jim, "Your Mom is awesome, I have never seen a belly that huge before and she is so pretty, too!"

When everyone was served, Amanda noticed that her plate had more on it than anyone else. Jim's dad glanced at his wife and gave her a look, but she just shrugged. 

"Amanda, if that is too much for you dear, please don't eat more than you can." Susan said in a condescending tone.

Amanda knew a challenge when she heard one. 

"Oh this looks perfect Susan, don't worry I am very hungry tonight," she replied. It was true. She'd gone without lunch just to be sure.

Amanda laid into the food with abandon, she cleaned that plate and then two more, three glasses of wine and five rolls smothered in butter disappeared into Amanda's bulging belly. She was so bloated her belly pressed up against the table.

Even Susan was impressed, but she had to see if Amanda could really go the distance, "Amanda, would you like some baked Alaska for dessert dear?"

Amanda smiled, "I would love some, it is one of my favorite desserts!"

Amanda awed everyone at the table by downing two servings smothered in rich chocolate sauce. 

When it was time to leave the table, Jim was worried that Amanda had gorged herself so much that she would not be able to get up!

She got up, not without some difficulty. Her abdomen ballooned out, packed with the rich heavy dinner. Amanda looked several months pregnant, she was so bloated. She waddled she was so full, arching her back to take some pressure off as the family and guest went in the living room.

Susan just stared at Amanda's huge, round belly, stretching her dress seams to their limit. She gingerly sat down hoping her dress would not burst off of her.

They made small talk for a while, but Susan could not resist asking about Caroline's weight gain.

"Amanda, I have seen your Mom around town lately she looks like she had gained some weight. Is she ok, dear?" she asked.

Amanda giggled, "Yes Susan she is great. She had to cut back on exercise this fall and she started to gain weight. She wanted to diet, but George told her he loved her weight gain, so they decided that she should get fat!"

Susan smiled, "Oh that's wonderful dear, how is she enjoying gaining?"

"Oh she loves it!" replied Amanda. 

Susan started again, "Amanda, I can not help but notice that you have gained a little weight yourself dear. How do you feel about gaining weight, is it bothering you?"

Amanda ran her hands over engorged, bloated belly. "Susan I love gaining weight! I gained fifteen pounds at school after Jim and I broke up this fall. When I noticed I had gained so much weight, I at first was upset. But I did not want to diet, I really liked eating. When I got home and saw how much weight my Mom had gained and how happy she was, I decided that I want to be a fat girl too.."

Susan had tears in her eyes. "Amanda, you are so beautiful, dear. You can come over here anytime you want too!"

After Susan and Amanda talked about recipes and food, it was time for Jim to take Amanda home.

Susan and Amanda hugged; Amanda deliberately pressed her bloated belly into Susan's softer belly. Susan whispered to Amanda, "I want you to come over for lunch during the Christmas holidays dear, I would love to see a lot more of you!" 

She poked Amanda's belly. 

Amanda giggled, "I would love to!"

Jim helped his engorged date out to his car. Amanda tried to be careful, but her belly was so bloated, her new dress split down the seam, letting her belly bulge out onto her thighs. It was an FA's dream, Amanda soft belly fat, encased in the tight nylon briefs escaping from her torn dress.

Amanda giggled, "Jim you had better get me home before I burst out of the rest of this dress!" 

Jim replied, "Do I have to! You look so hot right now Amanda, God you are gorgeous!"

Jim helped Amanda waddle/stagger into the house. Caroline was still up, nibbling on some cookies she had baked that day. She giggled, "Oh Amanda it looks to me like you had a good time at Jim's parent's house!" 

She poked Amanda's bulging belly making it jiggle, despite being packed full.

Amanda and Jim kissed good night as she pressed her belly against Jim, he fondled her fat bottom cheeks, making them jiggle in his hands.

The next morning Jim and his dad picked up Amanda to drive to the airport. Amanda was dressed in tight stretch pants with a tight, form fitting t-shirt showing off her new "rolls".

The flight was un-eventful and they got back to campus. Jim and Amanda were inseparable. They went everywhere together.

Amanda had gained another thirty pounds while at home overeating and indulging with her mom, she now weighed one sixty and loved every ounce!

She had decided to try to resist overeating as much as she could endure, wanting to really enjoy the Christmas break with all the holiday treats with Caroline. 

Jim and Amanda flew home on the 20th of December. Amanda could not wait to see her Mom again and really let go over the holidays with her.

Caroline too, was really looking forward to her youngest daughter's return. She had several arguments with Amanda's sisters about her weight gain, but they were really upset that Mom had encouraged Amanda to overeat and gain weight. In protest, the sisters said they would go to their in-laws homes for Christmas rather than come to Caroline and George's house. Caroline was a little hurt, but she also knew how uncomfortable her daughters would make the holiday over her and Amanda's weight gain.

Jim's dad dropped off Amanda at home. She went in and of course Caroline was in the kitchen, dressed in just tight panties and a t-shirt nibbling and cooking.

They hugged, Amanda immediately noticed that her Mom had gained more weight. Caroline was now approaching two hundred pounds and had no intention of changing her eating habits.

Caroline poked Amanda's belly. "Honey, are you okay, you look like you have lost weight?" Amanda giggled, "No Mom, I have not lost any weight, I have only gained about five more pounds and remember we did get some larger lingerie and clothes before I went back to school."

They talked and nibbled for an hour or two. Amanda was really taken with her Mom's increasing size, especially her waist and belly.

"Oh Amanda, I almost forgot, Susan called, she would like to come over to her place for lunch tomorrow," giggled Caroline, "Oh she said to bring our appetites and to wear loose or stretchy clothes!"

The next morning after a large, rich breakfast, Amanda and Caroline were sitting around the kitchen nibbling, dressed in panties and t-shirts, they started to discuss what to wear over to Susan's house.

"URP," excuse me Mom, giggled Amanda, "I ate too much again. What are you going to wear to Susan's?" 

"Stretch pants and a blouse, dear. What are you planning on wearing?" she asked. 

"I am going to wear the maternity dress we bought and a pair of those black nylon briefs. I don't want to be immodest if I eat too much, wearing bikini panties," giggled Amanda, as she absently patted her belly.

Caroline and Amanda arrived at Susan's home at eleven thirty. Susan usually gained weight during the holidays, and this year was no exception.

Amanda was startled to see the huge bulge of a belly just over Susan' knees swaying back and forth as she waddled. Amanda could not keep her eyes off of it. It was the first time Amanda had actually seen some one with an "under belly" and she was awed watching Susan's sway.

Susan cheerfully greeted her guests, "You both look great, Caroline, your figure is amazing, I see you have been enjoying yourself!"

Caroline, laughed, "I have and so has my husband!" 

Susan gave her a knowing look.

"Amanda, dear, it is so good to see you. Jim has told me how much you two see each other at school. Dear, you have not lost any weight have you?" asked Susan with a concerned look.

"No Susan I have not lost any, I only gained five pounds since Thanksgiving, though." 

"Only five pounds! Oh dear, we really need to feed you, then. You poor thing, you must be starving!" Susan almost cried.

The three went into the dinning room. Amanda gasped and her stomach growled at the sight of the dinning room table literally covered with rich, heavy food.

"Amanda, dear sit next to me, please, I want to be sure you get enough to eat." Cooed Susan. 

Amanda plopped her plump little bottom in a chair next to Susan's chair. She giggled, "Susan this table looks awesome, I can't wait to eat!"

The three women began to eat, and eat and eat. Both Susan and Caroline coaxed plate after plate into Amanda waiting mouth, food just seemed to flow into Amanda. She loved the feeling of her belly expanding, she could feel the elastic waist band of her panties sinking deeper and deeper into her expanding belly and soft fat. She drank several glasses of wine, which not only stimulated here appetite, but also had an anesthetic effect on her stretching stomach. 

They ate continually until three thirty, by then there were three engorged, distended, bloated and never happier women sitting at the table with their huge bellies pressed up against it.

Susan underbelly was now showing from under her dress, Caroline's stretch pants' waist band was sagging down and her blouse riding up revealing a wide stretch of belly fat. Amanda looked seven months pregnant, she was so bloated, her belly had lifted up the hem of her dress, revealing her tight, shiny black nylon briefs straining to contain her huge round belly!

Amanda leaned back in her chair, resting her hands on her immense belly, bleary eyed relishing in the attention that Susan and her Mom were lavishing on their protégé. 

Susan had Jim call George to help get Caroline and Amanda home, they were in no condition to drive!

Jim was in awe of his girl friend, being a total FA, being raised by a SSBBW, it was natural for him, he could not keep his eyes off of Amanda's glorious belly!

When Jim helped her to her feet, she grabbed his hand and stuck up under her dress up against her belly and whispered, "Do you want to see this get even bigger, Dear?" 

Jim kissed her hard on the lips, all the while rubbing Amanda's belly, "Oh yes babe, oh yes." 

That comment, was over the top for Jim, he had made a decision.

Jim helped Amanda now literally waddle out to the car, while George helped Caroline do the same.

George got his girls home and into the house. Caroline and Amanda slouched in chairs in the den, both of the bellies sticking up in the air. After a few hours, they were nibbling again. Caroline dressed in just her panties and a robe. Amanda managed to get upstairs and pull on her bikini, she called Jim and asked him over to "soak" in the hot tub.

While Caroline and George sat watching television, Amanda and Jim were in the hot tub. Susan had sent Jim over with a five pound box of chocolates for Amanda, from which he was placing piece after piece in Amanda's mouth, while rubbing her belly.

The next few days, Caroline and Amanda did not even dress. They wore just panties and t-shirts or robes in case anyone came over. They baked, cooked, nibbled and imbibed to their hearts and bellies delight, not to mention George's and Jim's.

Amanda had gained twelve pounds since coming home, with the massive gorge at Susan's and all the snacking and nibbling while she and Caroline worked in the kitchen her belly was growing noticeably larger.

Caroline and Amanda were really getting into their respective weight gains and ballooning abdomens. Not only wearing minimal clothes while at home they were also buying sexy lingerie to excite themselves and their significant others.

On Christmas morning Caroline and Amanda came downstairs in matching bright red elf costumes. The costumes had tight red briefs with white fur trim and a matching camisole also trimmed with fur and nice and short to show off their round bellies and bottoms.

George pampered the girls all day. Treats were everywhere, rich hot chocolate, cookies, fudge, and hot toddies and they indulged the day away. They only got up to get dinner on the table, prime rib, Yorkshire pudding, casseroles, mashed potatoes and gravy. Desert was pies and more rich Christmas goodies.

After dinner, Jim came over. Amanda greeted him at the door in her sexy and now very tight elf costume, her belly bulging over the waist band of the French cut briefs, which were barely containing her plump round bottom.

"Amanda you look so hot, your costume is awesome, I love it!" gasped Jim.

She giggled, kissed him and then spun around to give the whole effect. Not only was Amanda's belly bulging out over the waist band, but there was a good three inches of love handle all the way around too.

They went into the living room, as George and Caroline were in the den watching TV. 

Jim suddenly got down on one knee and took out a tiny velvet box. He had to concentrate as he was looking up at Amanda's awesome belly bulging out from under the camisole. 

"Amanda, will you marry me?" he blurted.

Amanda gasped and started to cry.

"Oh Jim yes of course, I will marry you!" she shrieked.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice story!


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 1, 2011)

It was a nice story, I agree.

On the critical side, it seemed that a few sections were a bit rushed but still enjoyable.

Reminds me of some of Ned Fox's work, and I think that's a complement..

Nice job!


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 2, 2011)

You apparently didn't catch the byline - this was a Ned Fox story.

We call him FA_NedFox on Dimensions because our search engine requires four characters.


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 2, 2011)

I did miss that..Ned's style is like the batsignal for FA's...and I think the search engine comment is priceless, thanks!

I think it is amazing that some people somewhere make a decision, set a structure in motion and it defines and controls our lives for a long time to come. Often those people are politicians, but in this case,....they're programmers! 

We can't search for BBW or fat? On a BBW & fat oriented website? That's ironic....


----------



## Lou Grant (Dec 3, 2011)

Bluestreak said:


> I did miss that..Ned's style is like the batsignal for FA's...and I think the search engine comment is priceless, thanks!
> 
> I think it is amazing that some people somewhere make a decision, set a structure in motion and it defines and controls our lives for a long time to come. Often those people are politicians, but in this case,....they're programmers!
> 
> We can't search for BBW or fat? On a BBW & fat oriented website? That's ironic....



But you can search for ~BBW since it is 4 characters, which is why we list the tags as such.


----------



## mdy73 (Dec 4, 2011)

It is very good reading. I like the mother and daughter theme...


----------



## Bluestreak (Dec 5, 2011)

Lou Grant said:


> But you can search for ~BBW since it is 4 characters, which is why we list the tags as such.



Thanks, Lou! Makes sense and now I know the method to the madness!


----------

